# Word - Buchstabe frisst Buchstabe?



## Christian2510 (26. November 2005)

So, guten Morgen.
Ich arbeite gerade an meinem Heinrich-Böll-Handout 
(mit Word, wie es sich gehört) und muss zu meinem Entsetzen feststellen, 
dass es manchmal vorkommt, dass ich einen Buchstaben, ein Zeichen oder einfach nur eine Leerstelle setze, diese dann aber wiederum den nächsten 
Buchstaben / Zeichen / Leerstelle mitabzieht. (Versteht ihr das?) ^^

Also beispielsweise schreibe ich den Satz: "PCGaes ist gut."
So, nun fehlt mir ja das 'm' bei PCGames.
Nun setze ich beim 'a' an, um ein 'm' einzufügen, allerdings klaut der 
mit dann das 'e'.
Ist mir schon des Öfteren aufgefallen - bisher hat ein System-Neukauf Programm-Neustart das Problem immer gelöst, 
nur irgendwie geht mir das inzwischen ein wenig auf die Nerven ...

Danke im Voraus ..


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (26. November 2005)

Drück mal auf "Einfg" auf deiner Tastatur *g*

MfG Jimini

Edit: gut, dass du den System-Neukauf durchgestrichen hast, sonst hätte ich dich von nun an jahrelang verprügelt *g*


----------



## max246 (26. November 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Christian2510 (26. November 2005)

Ui, danke Jimini und Max.



> Edit: gut, dass du den System-Neukauf durchgestrichen hast, sonst hätte ich dich von nun an jahrelang verprügelt *g*



Wieso?


----------



## Malik04 (26. November 2005)

Christian2510 am 26.11.2005 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, danke Jimini und Max.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



www.openoffice.org


----------



## dreist (26. November 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 26.11.2005 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Drück mal auf "Einfg" auf deiner Tastatur *g*
> 
> MfG Jimini
> 
> Edit: gut, dass du den System-Neukauf durchgestrichen hast, sonst hätte ich dich von nun an jahrelang verprügelt *g*



was mach ich eigentlich, wenn ich das problem hab aber keine 'eifg'-taste, wie es bei mir der fall ist? :o 
gibts da auch ne andere lösung oder wie macht man das dann? *g*


----------



## Weird_Sheep (26. November 2005)

Malik04 am 26.11.2005 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian2510 am 26.11.2005 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, Freeware in allen Ehren, aber ich glaube OOo sollte genauso in der Lage sein, zu Überschreiben  

Kann man das "Feature" eigentlich komplett abschalten? Bei Word 2003?



			
				dreist am 26.11.2005 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> was mach ich eigentlich, wenn ich das problem hab aber keine 'eifg'-taste, wie es bei mir der fall ist? :o
> gibts da auch ne andere lösung oder wie macht man das dann? *g*



Dann drück "Ins"  oder doppelklick unten in Word auf "ÜB".


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (26. November 2005)

dreist am 26.11.2005 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 26.11.2005 11:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher, dass du die Taste nicht hast? Das ist die links von "Pos1", bzw rechts von der Backshift-Taste (nennt man die so?).
Du kannst glaube ich mit einem Klick in die Leiste von Word das auch ausschalten, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

MfG Jimini


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 26.11.2005 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> dreist am 26.11.2005 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielleicht heisst sie bei ihm auch einfach "insert" wie bei mir. links von "home" und über "delete". falls er keine deutsch-deutschland - tastatur hat (ich hab ne schweizerische, da sind die englsichen begriffe drauf).. das hat jede tastatur, ist standard. und das "problem" kommt auch genau daher, ich kenne das zur genüge.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (26. November 2005)

HanFred am 26.11.2005 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 26.11.2005 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, darum hab ich ja extra noch die Lage der Taste beschrieben, weil ich mir dachte, dass er ne "englischsprachige" Tastatur hat - aber ich wusste nicht, wie die Taste da beschriftet ist *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## Cooli11 (26. November 2005)

Kann schon sein, es gibt auch Tastaturen ohne diese Tasten, da ist die Entf Taste einfach doppelt so groß 


Funktioniert aber so auch, einfach Num ausschalten und 0 drücken


----------



## Weird_Sheep (26. November 2005)

Cooli11 am 26.11.2005 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann schon sein, es gibt auch Tastaturen ohne diese Tasten, da ist die Entf Taste einfach doppelt so groß



Oder er hat DasKeyboard.


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 26.11.2005 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Cooli11 am 26.11.2005 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*lol*
das ist immer wieder für einen lacher gut.  
wenn's besser designd wäre, würde ich es mir vielleich tidrekt einmal überlegen. DAMIT würde ich dann vielleicht endlich das zehnfingersysten lernen. 

@Cooli: wirklich? ok, hab ich noch nie gesehen, aber wenn du das sagst...


----------



## aeghistos (26. November 2005)

Cooli11 am 26.11.2005 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann schon sein, es gibt auch Tastaturen ohne diese Tasten, da ist die Entf Taste einfach doppelt so groß
> 
> 
> Funktioniert aber so auch, einfach Num ausschalten und 0 drücken



Bei mir übernimmt die PrtScn-Taste (printscreen)  die insert-Funktion in Office.


----------



## Cooli11 (26. November 2005)

HanFred am 26.11.2005 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> @Cooli: wirklich? ok, hab ich noch nie gesehen, aber wenn du das sagst...


Jo, wir haben die Dinger in der Schule...


Edit: So ähnlich sieht das dann ungefähr aus: http://pics.computerbase.de/news/10769/1.jpg


----------



## Malik04 (26. November 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 26.11.2005 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Malik04 am 26.11.2005 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Haste Recht. Überschreiben geht mit OO auch. 2. Haste Unrecht. OO ist nicht Freeware sondern Open Source.


----------



## dreist (26. November 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 26.11.2005 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 26.11.2005 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne, ich hab die taste wirklich nicht, leute *g* ich hätte sie schon gesehen, hätte ich sie. meine tastatur ist der von cooli verlinkten nicht unähnlich (also auch doppelt so große 'entf'-taste und dafür keine 'einfg'-taste, ist halt den den üblichen windows-gegenheiten angepasst, dass man öfter löschen muss als dinge einfügen^^). aber dank euch (  ) weiß ich ja jetzt auch 2 andere methoden, wie ich dieses problem beheben kann.


----------



## IXS (26. November 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 26.11.2005 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Drück mal auf "Einfg" auf deiner Tastatur *g*
> 
> MfG Jimini
> 
> Edit: gut, dass du den System-Neukauf durchgestrichen hast, sonst hätte ich dich von nun an jahrelang verprügelt *g*




Nach dem Motto: Mein Aschenbecher ist voll, ich brauche ein neues Auto?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (26. November 2005)

IXS am 26.11.2005 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 26.11.2005 11:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, sozusagen *g*

MfG Jimini


----------

